# geburtsdatum überprüfen



## quezo (1. Juli 2002)

Hi, 

weiss jemand, wie man ein Geburtsdatum auf Richtigkeit überprüfen kann?
Mit RegEx konnte ich nur die Form (tt.mm.jjjj oder tt.mm.jj) überprüfen.

Ich möchte aber, dass Eingaben wie 50.12.9999 abgefangen werden. Wie macht man das dann?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. Juli 2002)

datumsfunktionen: http://www.php.net/manual/de/ref.datetime.php

wobei die funktion checkdate tage und monate richtig prüft - nur die jahre nicht. du müsstest eben zusätzlich selber prüfen, ob das aktuelle datum grösser ist als das eingetragene.


----------



## quezo (1. Juli 2002)

Vielen Dank,

es funktioniert!


----------



## brÅinstorm (1. Juli 2002)

ich würde zusätzlich noch überprüfen, ob das jahr nicht schon mehr als 120 jahre zurückliegt...

^^


----------

